# Chinese DTG printer sample help



## HeathenPeddler (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey all 

I've been talking to the people at Qdunique.Net QDunique,Speaking nails; nails printer; nail art machine; nails art device; nails art; nails decorator; nails art kits; nails printing; image nail; nails printer; nails fashioner; beauty nail; and they have agreed to send me a sample t-shirt printed with an image of my choice for the price of the postage. This is using the lights-only machine at $1500 which is the one I'm looking at.

I need an image that will put it through its paces  Full colour, plenty of detail, text. Something that will make a good test of the machine.

Anyone got an image I can use?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Go to page 22 of this document and you will see three links to test graphics that you can use - http://www.multirip.com/dtg101.pdf.


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi,

Just a word to the wise, even if they send you a great t-shirt sample, if they don't have a representative in your area to service the machine be super cautious and make sure they are a reputable company! 

-Rod


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

i made enquiries about that printer awhile ago when i was looking for a cheap solution small format. one of the main drawbacks with the unit i can see are having to use there inks/pretreatment (you have to use pretreatment even with lights) whos to say they will be around in a years time? 
if a small format A4 printer will do you for now and the budget is tight i would have a go at the diy dtg.


----------



## MentinkiZM (Apr 16, 2008)

To my knowlage the DIY #1 cant print white yet & #2 clogs up every 1-3 tshirts. Where these fixed and there is somthing I dont know? I have a C88+ and was thinking about doing the DIY but these issues are somthing I cant get over.

Where they fixed and I missed it? 

-MzM


----------



## 109935 (Apr 14, 2007)

I too looked at that company's machines but decided to keep looking at other options. Still looking. Although I am in Australia, you probably will face similar import problems that I had here a couple of years ago when I imported a machine for making jigsaw puzzles. Although the machine was cheap enough, upon arrival it was only then that the freight company started hitting me with fees and charges which were not mentioned with the original quote. I think there were 7 different charges added for things like quarantine, import licence, wharf handling etc.etc. These were apart from import duties. Had I been informed of these charges at the beginning, I may not have bought the machine. Freight compaines are not silly. Of course I still do not know which were Govt charges and which were freight company charges. Once the consignment is in their hands they have you by the proverbials. To summarize, the initial cost of the machine more than doubled by the time I received it. Many charges are applied to the shipment regardless of value. For example, if I had imported a container load, the charges would have been no higher. The charges may well equal the margin made by a local agent.


----------



## DirectSupply (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi,

I believe there is a company called Arakis that manufactures their printers in Australia. 

Rod


----------

